# Kleiner Umbau am Teich



## Eike Eilks (28. Juni 2018)

Habe vor ca. 14 Jahren ein älteres Haus gekauft, in dessen Garten ein großer Teich (ca. 55qm, 40m3) war und ist.
Leider war der Teich aufgrund Ratschlag des Maklers komplett bis auf die Folie ausgeräumt. Außer Fischen, Fröschen und __ Kröten gab es ein wenig __ Pfeilkraut und am Rande Sumpfdotter.
Das erste Jahr habe ich versucht mit zusätzlichen Pflanzen den Teich zu stabilisieren, dann folgte eine kleine Sumpfzone, in der ich einen Quelstein plazierte und durch diesen und die Zone das Wasser mit einer 2500 L Pumpe kreisen ließ. Ein paar Jahre später habe ich dann auf Basis eines großen Maurer-Kübels einen Filterteich in meine Terrasse integriert, in der __ Binsen wächst und der vom Teich versorgt wird.
Eine Filteranlage war war für die Dimension für mich damals nicht finanzierbar.

Leider hat hat sich die Situation in den folgenden Jahren erheblich verschlechtert. Ein Nachbar war so nett, mir zu __ Graskarpfen zu raten, um die Algen zu bekämpfen, was er dann auch gleich umgesetzt hat. In der Folge verschwanden zunächst alle Pflanzen bis auf __ Schilf und Seerosen.
Im letzten Herbst habe den Teich reinigen lassen und dabei ca. 5-6 m3 Schlamm entfernt. Dem übrig gebliebenen Graskarpfen habe ich nach der Reinigung eine neue Heimat gegeben und angefangen neue Pflanzen anzusiedeln.
Seit April läuft ein Langzeitfilter von NaturaGart am Teich, auch habe ich noch einiges an Pflanzen zusätzlich eingebracht.
Das Wasser ist inzwischen klar, der Filter ist eine Empfehung, zumindest hinsichtlich der Funktion.


----------



## Eike Eilks (28. Juni 2018)

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem:
Der Filter besteht aus zwei Komponenten. Zum einen der Filter selber, der an Land steht und durch den das Wasser schwerkraftgetrieben über mehrere Stufen läuft.
Die zweite ist ein Saugschacht (Saugsammler), an dem zwei Sedimentfallen und der Skimmer angeschlossen sind und in dem sich die 12 V Pumpe befindet. Dieser steht im Teich und muß technisch bedingt über die Wasseroberfläche reichen. Optisch leider nicht sehr schön, da bedingt durch das Teichprofil die Position ca. 40 cm vom Rand entfernt ist. Und zum anderen sind in diesem Sammler die Schieber, mit denen ich den Zufluß regele, also ob mehr Wasser aus dem Skimmer oder aus den Segimentfallen. Um dieses zu verändern muß ich z.Z. immer mit Gummihose in den Teich steigen, da ich von Land aus die Schieber nicht erreichen kann.

Die Idee:
Ich würde einen Seitenkanal bauen wollen und dazu die bestehende Folie an einer Stelle einschneiden. Dieser Kanal müßte ca. 50 .75 cm lang und ca. 60 cm tief sein und einen flachen Boden mit ca. 45 cm Breite haben. An dessen Ende würde ich den Saugschacht stellen. Über den Kanal würde ich eine Platform mit Strandkorb setzen. An der Position des Schachtes käme eine Klappe in die Plattform, so daß ich die Schieber von oben erreichen kann.

Eine komplette Neuanlage kommt aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht infrage. (Tierbesatz, Zugang für Maschinen, Kosten, Zeit und andere wichtigere Projekte)
Auch der Bau eines Filtergrabens, in dem der Sammler sonst Platz finden würde, ist zur Zeit nicht ralisierbar.


----------



## Eike Eilks (28. Juni 2018)

Seht Ihr dieses als machbar an ? 
Der Teich ist dicht, die Folie aber ca. 20-22 Jahre alt.
Läßt sich sowas mit hoher Chance auf Erfolg bauen, ggf. auch durch eine Firma ?
Wie hoch ist das Risiko bzgl. Undichitgkeiten am Übergang?
Sollte der Kanal besser einen Trapezförmigen Querschnitt haben (wg. Eisdruck im Winter) also unten 45 cm ober vielleicht 70 cm ?
Was wäre noch zu beachten ?
Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht ?


----------



## krallowa (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo Eike,

kannst du mal ein paar Fotos von deiner beengten Situation einstellen?
Liest sich alles sehr theoretisch und für mich erst einmal nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar.
Manches Foto hilft dann bei der Vorstellung und evtl. Hilfestellung.

Anzumerken ist hier nur das eine Folie nach 20-22 Jahren sicher schon ordentlich ausgehärtet ist und du dir die Stelle zum schneiden vorher genau anschauen solltest.
Am besten wäre sicher eine Stelle mit wenig oder keinen Falten.
Trapezförmig muss nicht sein, habe meinen Pflanzenfiltergraben zum Teil über der Grasnarbe und auch nicht trapezförmig und das funktioniert im Winter wunderbar.


----------



## Eike Eilks (29. Juni 2018)

Hier eine Skizze und ein paar Bilder. Anzumerken ist, daß ich gestern mit Grundwasser aufgefüllt habe. Der Wasserstand ist also maximal und variiert typischerweise zwischen diesem und ca. 10cm tiefer. Dann fällt der Saugschacht schon deutlich auf.Daher aber auch die leichte Trübung.

Das mit Deinem Filtergraben habe ich nicht verstanden. Liegt er zwischen zwei Erdwülsten und wird mittels einer Pumpe befüllt, so daß das Wasser mittels Gravitation zurückläuft . (Ähnlich meiner Sumpfzone und meines Filterteiches ?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2018)

So schlecht sieht das Teichwasser gar nicht aus.
Schöner Teich.

Warum musst Du denn die Schieber der 2 Bodensaugstellen und dem Skimmer immer per Wathose auf- und zu machen?

Eigentich sollten doch alle 3 Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren? Also alle Schieber offen.....
zumindest wenn Fördervolumen der Pumpe und Filterdurchsatz passen.
Wozu baut man sonst 3 Saugstellen ein.....

Mit dem Umbau des Teiches würde ich etwas warten....und es ggf. endgültig ordentlich machen, falls einem die Reinigung des Filterturmes irgendwann zuviel wird.
Das ist aber immer individuell zu sehen.

Dann aber mit geringen Förderhöhen/ einer Schwerkraftfilterung und/oder  zugleich funktionierenden Saugstellen.

Wenn genug Schlamm und Laub am Boden sich ansammelt, was passiert mit den "Sedimentfallen" und den Lochblechen drüber?


----------



## Eike Eilks (29. Juni 2018)

Mit dem Wasser bin ich zur Zeit auch zufireden. Bei richtigem Sonnenstand, insbesondere Morgens oder am späten Nachmittag ist der Teichgrund inzwischen gut zu sehen, trotz Breite, Länge und Tiefe des Teiches.

Die Reinigungszyklen des Filters, insbesondere des Grobfilters werden immer länger, auch das paßt, der Menge der Sedimente nehmen also ab.

Wie Du aber sehen kannst, ist der Teich eingewachsen und von alten Bäumen und Sträuchern umwachsen.
Das bedeutet im Frühjahr viel Blütenstaub und -blätter (u.a. zwei 40 Jahre alte Japanische Kirschen und eine Mandel) und im Herbst viel Laubeintrag. In diesen Zeiträumen soll dann der Skimmer den größeren Teil des Wassers zum Filter transportieren. Jetzt im Sommer hole ich über die Sedimentfallen das meiste Wasser, da ich kaum Oberflächenschmutz habe. 
Das kann ich über die Schieber bei diesem System regeln und ist vom Ansatz auch so von Naturagart vorgesehen.  

Lochbleche habe ich nicht, der Teich besteht seit 20 ++ Jahren und hat leider keine __ Senke und einen Sedimentgraben. D.H. die beiden Sedimentfallen(oder Vorfilter) liegen auf der ebenen Grundfläche, in der Hoffnung, daß sie durch die Strömungen im Teich den größeren Teil der Schwebstoffe und Sedimente aufnehmen. Das scheint auch zu funktionieren.
Ich nutze die NG 6500, die bei der Förderhöhe ca. 55 Liter pro Minute leisten sollte. Viel mehr Wasser kann der Filter auch nicht schaffen.

Neben der Bedienbarkeit der Schieber ist es mir aber auch wichtig die Optik des Teiches zu verbessern, in dem der Saugschacht nicht mehr in den optischen Achsen des Teiches steht. Daher der Ansatz des Seitenkanals, der mit dem Deck darüber relativ dunkel und damit unauffällig wäre.


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo Eike!
Du musst die Folie gar nicht kaputt schneiden. Ein geräumiges Loch 80 cm tief neben deinem Filter wo der 
Zielsaugschacht und die Pumpe rein passt, reicht schon aus.
Wird wahrscheinlich rechteckig.
Das Wasser strömt dann per Unterdruck in deinen Zielsaugschacht, einziges Manko ist, du musst jeden Schlauch mit einem Schlammsauger oder Nasssauger ansaugen.
Ist das einmal passiert kann man den Flow zB. bei einer Filter-Reinigung abstellen die Viskosität des Wassers verhindert das sich eine Luftblase in den Schläuchen bildet und ein erneutes ansaugen fällt aus.
Vor dem Winter hebst du den Zielsaugschacht aus dem Wasser, Luft dringt in die Schläuche und nichts geht kaputt.

Deine Filterei macht nicht viel Sinn wenn die Filter nicht in einer verbundene Kette laufen, dazu solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Eike Eilks (30. Juni 2018)

Interessanter Ansatz. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ist die Idee, die Schläuche von den drei Entnahmen oberirdisch in einem vertikalen Boden zum Saugsammler zu führen, der mit seiner Oberkante bündig zur Wasseroberfläche steht. 
Die Schwierigkeit wird jedoch sein, die Leitungen zu entlüften. ich verwende für den Skimmer 1,5'' und für die Sedimentfallen 2" Schläuche, ich glaube, da wird sich meine Schlammsauger schwer tun, die Blase am oberen Ende zu entfernen.

Wenn ich aber Deine Idee weiter spinne, ergibt sich ein sehr interessanter Ansatz:
Ich würde oberen Bereich der Folie mit einer außen aufgeklebten MAX-Platte verstärken und dort unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche drei Durchführungen einsetzen und diese Verkleben. Das habe ich ähnlich schon an der Zuführung und ableitung zum Filtertopf auf der Terasse gemacht. An die Durchführungen würden dann die Schläuche im Teich angeschlossen. Landseitig könnte ich z.B. den keleinen Pumpenschacht von naturaGart (https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic...chaechte/Pumpenschacht-extern-40-x-90-cm.html) oder was ähnliches montieren und darin in Saugsammler zu dem landseitig drei weitere Schläuche führen. 

Alternativ könnte man auch über die Idee nachdenken den Saugsammler direkt also ohne Pumpenschacht zu vergraben. 
Es stellt sich aber die Frage, in wie weit diese Konstruktionen Winter/ Frostfest wären. 

Was meinst Du mit: "Deine Filterei macht nicht viel Sinn wenn die Filter nicht in einer verbundene Kette laufen, dazu solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen."


----------



## Eike Eilks (30. Juni 2018)

Hier noch mal drei Bilder zum kleinen "Filtertopf" auf der Terasse und warum der Schacht optisch stört.


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo!


Eike Eilks schrieb:


> Deine Filterei macht nicht viel Sinn wenn die Filter nicht in einer verbundene Kette laufen,



Den Satz vergiss mal wieder.
Da wusste ich nicht das es ein kleiner Deko-Teich ist.
Der bepflanzte Klärteich sollte das Ende der Filter bilden, dann ist es stimmig und macht Sinn.

Zu deiner Winter-Frage:
Dämmung, Heizkabel solche strengen Winter werden immer seltener.
Gegenfrage; wie löst du das am Deko-Teich im Winter?

Ein Schlammsauger schaft es dicke die Schläuche anzusaugen.
Adapter kann man selber bauen, auf das Handstück passt ein 40 HT-ROHR darauf baust du auf.


----------



## Eike Eilks (30. Juni 2018)

Der Kübel ist im oberen Bereich einbetoniert. Die Betonschicht ist ca. 25-30 cm stark und enthält kreisförmig Armierungen. Die Pflastersteine liegen oben auf der Mischung. Der Topf selber ist ca. 80 cm tief. Hat schon 6-8 Winter ohne Schäden überstanden.
Die Pumpe, die diesen Teich versorgt läuft im Herbst Winter solange, bis der Abluß anfängt zu vereisen, ein Risiko also besteht, dass das Wasser also aufgrund Vereisung nicht abfliessen kann.

Adapter durch HT-Rohr ist ein super Tipp.


----------



## Eike Eilks (19. Juli 2018)

Habe mich entschieden, das Thema in dieser Form umzustzen. Skizze anbei. Die beiden Sedimentfallen sind mit 75mm Leitungen der Skimmer mit einer 50 mm Leitung angeschlossen. Die Zeichnung zeigt nur eine der drei Durchführungen.
Würde jetzt (Bsp. 75mm) folgende Durchführung bestellen (https://www.mcm-systeme.de/PVC-Durchfuehrung-75-mm-90-mm-x-3-8788-mm). innerhalb des Teiches einen 45 Grad Winkel aufschrauben an den ich die Zuleitungen ansetze und landseitig ein 45 Grad  Rohrbogen ankleben, um in die Horizontale zu kommen.
Die Schläuche würde ich mit V4A Spannbackenklemmen befestigen. 

Habe aber wieder Fragen an die Erfahrenen:

Macht es Sinn, die Schläuche landseitig zusätzlich zu verkleben (Tangit / Cepex)?
Ist die gewählte Durchührung vernüftig (20 Jahre alte Folie), Sollte ich die Durchführung zusätzlich verkleben oder mit Dichtungskleber, wie JBL Haru Universal bei Zusammenbau einkleben? Oder besser eine andere Durchführung nutzen, z.b. (https://www.mcm-systeme.de/ABS-Folienflansch-mit-Dichtung), aber wie schliesse ich dann die weiterführenden Schläuche an?
Macht es sinn, das ich, wenn ich die Teichfolie landseitig freigelegt habe, diese mit Maxplatte o.ä. verstärke (z.B. durch aufkleben), bevor ich die drei Durchführungen einbohren und montiere ?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Eike Eilks (19. Juli 2018)

p.s. Würde die Maxplatte lanseitig auf die Folie mit Silikon aufkleben.


----------



## Eike Eilks (16. Feb. 2019)

Die ersten Sonnentage zeigen sich, meine Koi's und die anderen Fische zeigen sich schon wieder, das Wasser ist noch klar. Der Teich fordert aber bereits heraus, sich mit Ihm zu beschäftigen. Sogar die Katzen der Nachbarn zeigen schon wieder Interesse , sind aber noch friedlich, das Wasser ist wohl noch zu kalt.

Der Umbau hat im letzten Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen und aufgrund anderer Projekte nicht mehr stattgefunden.
Der Teich war durchgehend relaitv klar, derf Filter hat also geleistet, was ich mir versprochen habe. Leider müsste ich aber ca. alle 3-4 Tage den Grobfilter und alle 3-4 Wochen die Filtermatten aus dem HF 26 reinigen.

Habe nochmal ein Bild der Wintersituation begefügt. Da weniger Vegetation ist erkennbar, wie derzeit die Wasserflüsse und Anschlüsse bzgl. der Filters laufen. War im Sommer ja durch die Vegetation gut verdeckt..

Der Umbau soll jetzt im Frühjahr stattfinden. Ich habe mich entschieden einen Bürsten-Vorfilter, den ich rückspülen kann, selber zu bauen und dem Filter voranzuschalten. *Kennt jemand im Netz oder hier im Forum eine Anleitung dafür? *Habe hier leider fast nichts gefunden, vielleicht weil ich nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht habe.

Würde den VorFilter aus dem landseitig montieren Schacht mit der NG6500 beschicken und den Überlauf in den Naturagard Langzeitfilter leiten. Von dort dann zurück in den Teich. Das ganze oberirdisch und hinter einer Holzverkleidung. (Siehe Skizze).

*Gibt es jemanden, der ähnliches schon mal gemacht hat und ggf. Erfahrungen zur Durchführung von Rohren durch eine ca. 20 Jahre alte Folie beifügen kann ? *(Meine Fragen vom 15. Juni und der Skizze dazu) Habe etwas Angst, mir dadurch Leckagen einzufangen.

Gruß Eike


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2019)

Hallo. Einen Bürstenfilter zu bauen, sollte nicht das Problem sein. Dazu könnte man schon mit eckigen Regentonnen was anfangen oder mit einer Weinbütte oder gar einen IBC. Eigentlich musst Du ja nur Haltestangen einsetzen, welche dann die Bürsten halten. Diese Haltestangen sollten jedoch leicht beweglich sein, also nicht fest montiert. Mit etwas Lust, Laune und Übung kann man sich einen Behälter ggf. auch selbst aus PE oder ABS selbst zusammenbauen, so dass er den eigenen Bedürfnissen grundlegend entspricht.

Was wären denn deine Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Eike Eilks (17. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Zacky, 

im Grundsatz ganz einfach, das stimme ich Dir zu. Regentonne war auch meine erste Idee, IBC ist zu groß, könnte Konflikte mit meine Chefin auslösen, wenn der Filter in ihrer Wahrnehmung größer als der Teich ist. 

Aber wie sehen die Details der realisierung aus:
- Durchströmung von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unten
- Eine Tonne oder zwei Tonnen ineinander (200 l in 300L)
- Filtermaterial: Nur Bürsten oder auch 1-2 Matten und dann von oben beschicken
--> Skizzen im Anhang

Das ganze dient dazu, dass ich den Naturagard seltener reinigen und pflegen muß, soll also die groben Schmutzanteile abfangen.
Ich stelle mir vor. dass ich ca. alle Wochen irgendeinen Kugelhahn öffne und dann läuft der Schmodder in die Rabatten dahinter, noch mit etwas Grundwasser nachspülen und die nächsten 4 Wochen beginnen neu.
Hatte auch an ein Siebbogenfilter gedacht, was der Naturagard zwar eigentlich schon hat. Dieser setzt sich aber aufgrund zu geringer Neigung sehr schnell zu (alle 3-4 Tage)
Den Siebbogenfilter müßte ich aber oberhalb des Naturagard positionieren, Der Turm wäre mir dann definitiv zu hoch.

Vielleicht ist mein Ansatzund das Ziel nur ein Traum.
Was ist mit begrenztem Auswand möglich? Habt Ihr alternative Ideen? , was muß ich beachten ?
Technisch sollte ich das meisten hinkriegen, Erfahrung habe ich bloß keine.

Danke vorab für Eure/ Deine Tips.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2019)

Ich würde vom Grundsatz her, den Vorfilter dann wohl mit Bürsten nutzen. Das Wasser soll ja in der Folge nunmehr in Schwerkraft zum Vorfilter kommen, wenn ich deine Skizzen richtig deute, da die Pumpe erst hinter dem Vorfilter installiert ist. Also muss der Vorfilter auch auf Wasserlinie kommen.

Auf Grund der bereits vorhandenen Gegebenheiten eines IBC, würde ich diesen als Favoriten sehen. Die IBC haben einen Auslaufhahn am Boden, so dass man hier also nichts bauen müsste. Auch gibt es kleinere IBC in 600 l und 800 l Volumen, so dass hier evtl. ein 600 l IBC schon reicht, dieser dann ja auch unterhalb der Erde sein müsste. Also einfach den Schmutzablass ziehen ist dann nur möglich, wenn Du das Schmutzwasser nachfolgend auch weg pumpen oder versickern lassen.
Wenn das Schmutzwasser in die Rabatten laufen soll, muss der Vorfilter oberhalb des Teiches stehen und dann befindet sich die Pumpe jedoch davor. Entweder direkt im Teich oder in einer Sammelkammer, wo alle Grundleitungen zusammenlaufen.

Ich denke, da sollten wir uns erstmal auf eine Art & Weise festlegen. 

Beim Bürstenfilter würde ich aber grundsätzlich das Durchströmen von unten nach oben favorisieren, da sich somit schwerer Schmutz schon von alleine unterhalb der Bürsten absetzen kann und der Rest beim Aufstieg nach oben festgehalten wird.

Das Prinzip 200 l Tonne in 300 l Tonne finde ich zu kompliziert.


----------



## Eike Eilks (17. Feb. 2019)

Danke für den Ansatz.

Ich wohne im Teufelsmoor, zwar auf einem Sandhaufen im Moor auf dem unser Dorf steht, aber dadurch haben wir immer sehr hohe Grundwasserspiegel. 

Der Wasserzulauf aus dem Teich wird über drei Schieber, die sich im "Saugsammler" ( Naturagard Pumpenschacht PI 62) befinden, geregelt. Damit kann ich nach Bedarf steuern, aus welchen Quellen (Sedimentfallen, bzw. Skimmer) ich wievel Wasser ansaugen will. Der Sammler steht derzeit noch im Teich und dadurch bedingt ist es schwierig die Einstellung der Schieber zu verändern. Er hat eine Höhe von 62cm und wird zukünftig landseitig so eingegraben, daß mit seiner Oberkannte knapp über der Wasseroberfläche sein.

In dem Sammler befinden sich die drei Schieber (2 x für die Sedimentfallen, 1x für den Skimmer) und die Pumpe, die derzeit in den Naturagard-Filter, zukünftig in den Vorfilter pumpt. Die Pumpe ist eine NG6500SKS und hat eine Leistung von 50 W. Damit pumpt sie maximal 108 L/min, beim derzeitige Aufbau mit einer Zulaufhöhe von ca. 1,5 m und  2 Zoll Schlauch noch etwa 60 Liter. Viel mehr verkraftet der Filter aber auch nicht.
Beim neuen Aufbau wird der Filter etwas tiefer stehen, so daß sich durch den Vorfilter die Situation nicht ändert, die Pumphöhe also gleich bleibt.

Soweit bin ich also konform zu Deinem Vorschlag.
Sollte ich die Einleitung in den Bürstenfilter dann also bei 30% oder 50% der Höhe des Filter von unten gesehen machen und den Bereich darunter als "Kompostlager" nutzen ?
Habe versucht, das was ich verstanden habe, in eine Zeichnung zu giessen --> Siehe Anhang.

Hier bei uns auf dem Land sind IBC häufig zu verkaufen, allerding sind das alle 1m3 Würfel. Kleinere habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich schaue mal im Netz, neige aber noch zur 300L Regentonne.

Dank und Gruss aus dem Norden

Eike

.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2019)

Ich würde das Wasser dann gleich unten einleiten. Habe mal deine Skizze kopiert und bearbeitet.


----------



## Eike Eilks (17. Feb. 2019)

Meine Idee, wenn auch nicht abgebildet war es oben den Einlauf mit einem T-Stück zu realisieren, dessen einer Flügel nach oben zeigt. Damit würde bei Stromausfall oder einer Pumpenstörung die Tonne nicht leer- und in den Teich zurücklaufen, was ggf. bedeuten würde, dass möglicherweise auch ein erheblicher Teil der Schmutzes in den Bürsten zurück in den Teich läuft. 

Zuviele Gedanken ?

Danke Dir für Deine Anregungen. Werde ich wohl so umsetzen. Wenn es steht, stelle ich Bilder ein.

War wirklich sehr hilfreich.

Beste Grüsse

Eike


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2019)

Ja, da hast Du natürlich auch Recht...bei einem Einlauf oberhalb läuft nichts zurück, was seinen Vorteil hat.


----------

